# [SOLVED] how to connect VGA to HDMI?



## shiela_1974 (Aug 16, 2013)

Anyone can Help me?My problem is I can't connect my laptop (VGA) to LG Smart Tv (HDMI) as my extended monitor.
here's my cable..
1. vga cable
2.video converter with charger and audio cable
3. hdmi cable

thanks..


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: how to connect VGA to HDMI?*

Hi, it might help if you could give make and model of the laptop, lg smart tv and video converter.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: how to connect VGA to HDMI?*

you are going to need a vga to hdmi cable. or get an adapter for the cable you have.


----------



## shiela_1974 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: how to connect VGA to HDMI?*

@oscer1

Laptop - Packard Bell- HERA G
TV - 42LA6210-LG 42" Class Cinema 3D Smart LED TV,
MCI 200hz,FULL
Converter - HDMI/VGA 1080 ultimate
* DC5v
* HDMI-INPUT
* VGA OUTPUT
* AUDIO OUT
Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: how to connect VGA to HDMI?*

Your converter description says HDMI in and VGA out. If you laptop only has VGA out, you need VGA in and HDMI out on the converter.

A simple VGA to HDMI cable should work but the signal received by the TV will be VGA.: Amazon.com: VGA to HDMI Video Only Cable M/M, Black (Video Card Support Necessary) (6 feet): Electronics


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: how to connect VGA to HDMI?*

also if you want the sound to go thru the tv speakers you will need an audio cable.


----------



## shiela_1974 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: how to connect VGA to HDMI?*

Thanks for all your support.Now I know my problem.
I need Video converter which is VGA INPUT and HDMI OUTPUT.

Thanks a Lot..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and good luck.


----------

